# Top Water Bassin'



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

My new favorite lure! check out the topwater hit;


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Its crazy how much that tail wiggles. Wish they sold worms that have that much action to them.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's something similar...

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Kopp...y_Field_Mouse/descpage-KOPMOUS.html#multiview


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cull'in said:


> Here's something similar...
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Kopp...y_Field_Mouse/descpage-KOPMOUS.html#multiview


I was just about to say that I wish they were weedless. Going to have to pick up some. Thanks.


----------



## Big Musky (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the tail makes it work, It reminds me of a senko. I plan on videotaping some Pike action with it.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_That is a great video, I need to find some of these. Thanks_


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_Senko's are my favorite on the Portage Lakes when I guide._


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i love my spros and toads


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Big Musky, where do you get those things?


----------



## Zinia32 (Sep 18, 2011)

You said very good!Thanks,I will remember!


----------

